# Keeping wheels good over the Winter



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Guys, as the title asks what do you do over the Winter to keep the wheels good. At the moment I have taken off the 19s and they are tucked up in the front room. I have fitted a mint set of 17 Trapez TT rims. I have polished them with car polish and they get washed every 1-2 weeks. At the mo they are fine, but I don't want have to polish them once a month. Is there a spray seealer if you like that I can use, but still can wash the wheel. Recommendations please. TIA


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Just have a look on cleanyourcar, plenty of wheel sealers to choose from!!


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Keep them clean, dont let the dirt build up. I use Rimwax and it certainly helps.


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

This stuff is AWESOME !!..forget the cheap price, it's brilliant, just google reviews !!

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/ ... d_589.html


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Vaseline...rub it on and buff it off. Cheap as chips and every bit as good, if not better, than these costly wheel protection potions.

There, another tip for nowt 

Dave


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Vaseline...rub it on and buff it off. Cheap as chips and every bit as good, if not better, than these costly wheel protection potions.
> 
> There, another tip for nowt
> 
> Dave


Hey Jac, how do you get the stuff off. I know if you get that stuff on something its pretty tricky to get off again. At the mo they were done with Turtle wax, then turtle wax sealant. This whats on the rest of the car and its not too shabby.

I looked at Carlack 68. Anyone used this?


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

toonmal said:


> This stuff is AWESOME !!..forget the cheap price, it's brilliant, just google reviews !!
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/ ... d_589.html


Toonmal, Have you used this product....


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

the minty1 said:


> Hey Jac, how do you get the stuff off. I know if you get that stuff on something its pretty tricky to get off again. At the mo they were done with Turtle wax, then turtle wax sealant. This whats on the rest of the car and its not too shabby.
> 
> I looked at Carlack 68. Anyone used this?


Rub, Rub and Rub with a cloth, you don't need to ladle the stuff on - small dab on a cloth and rub it in; rub it off!

Carlack 68 got some gathering dust, I don't particularly like it. It was never bought for wheel protection but for paintwork...easy enough to apply, but a PIA to remove. It's loved by many though.

Dave


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

I use this stuff; works really well.









I wash the wheels at least every two weeks in a diluted mix of Virosol and water. That shifts the brake dust etc. without damaging the alloys or stripping too much sealant off. I reapply Poorboys every two months or so.


----------

